# tibble fork



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know the time frame for Tibble Fork Reservoir to be back in operating mode?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I heard sometime in June. Another question is when does the DWR plan to stock the lake (I haven't heard).


-DallanC


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks. One would think the dwr would stock it asap as it is a popular place, but I'm sure that makes too much sense.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

bullelk7 said:


> Anyone know the time frame for Tibble Fork Reservoir to be back in operating mode?


I was up there talking with some of the construction workers today actually and they said it will be ready to go before memorial day. As for stocking the res none of them knew.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Once the dam is done, I'd guess the DWR will get fish in it almost immediately. Of course, I don't know that. But it's a popular place, and there will be a push to get people back up there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its going to be a trainwreck as a fishery... with the big new beach they are putting in. Too many misc people over crowding it like that Heriman pond.


-DallanC


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know they were putting in a beach, that sounds horrible. It's too cold to be a place to play in the water. It will not be a very good fishery for sure.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Saw a friend's picture of Tibble Fork from this morning. It appears they are done? I couldn't tell for sure, as it was just one picture. According to the fish stocking report, no fish have gone in yet. But there will be fish from stream down in there for sure.


----------



## Mr Hahn (May 21, 2017)

According to the project website it opens next weekend:

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/ut/programs/planning/wr/?cid=nrcs141p2_034072

Public Notice - May 12, 2017

Tibble Form Dam/Reservoir Open to the Public Memorial Weekend, Friday, May 26, 2017
• The reservoir will be open for public recreation
• Fishing is allowed
• Parking and restrooms are available


----------



## Mr Hahn (May 21, 2017)

Here's a picture I took yesterday vs one I took at the end of March. That tree halfway underwater used to be near the end of the old reservoir. Also, I'm standing at the closed gate that leads further up the canyon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeze is that a boat launch ramp there in the sand?


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Hahn (May 21, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Geeze is that a boat launch ramp there in the sand?
> 
> -DallanC


It's gravel, but yeah it looks like a boat launch and they flattened the parking lot curb in front of it. Also, check out how much higher the new dam is.


----------

